# Joy's Very Pretty Golden Eyes



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Joy is my palomino mare with very cool gold eyes. She's kind of a conundrum since she has eyes like a champagne and the grey skin of a palomino. Anyone every seen this before?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a horse in my Pony Club named Buddy who has golden eyes

His registered name is Pacific Gold... he's an adorable guy


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the color, a little spooky though


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

In the last picture, she actually looks champagne. It's a little blurry though...

Do you know her parents colors?

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I think she looks champagne. Her skin looks mottled. What do her "girl parts" look like? Udder?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Her lady parts are dark grey as well as her utter let me see if i can get a better pic of her skin. Also her dad was a bay paint and her mother was a palomino with gold eyes as well.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Joy is beautiful and those eyes are just stunning. I've only seen amber colored eyes on a horse once but I found them to be quite unique.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah they are so different they don't seem real.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Her skin is pretty dark see.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very stunning eyes


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Such beautiful eyes!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very interesting. She's certainly pretty!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm no expert so please take my advice with a grain of salt but she might be champagne. Read here. Champagne Dilution - Horse Coat Color DNA Testing

I'd get her tested


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Docs Golden Joy Palomino

I looked up her pedigree if it means anything to the color specialists.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love her eyes, she's so pretty!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, stunning lady you have there! A guy I halter broke a couple colts for had a couple buckskins out of the same mare with a dark golden eye. He said this was an indicator of champagne. Don't know if this helps or not! Great looking horse!!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

her eyes are amazing


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

My pali's eyes are light like that. A friend suggested I test for Champagne, but never have, as I understand most Champagne's eyes start out as green as babies? Mine did not have green eyes as a baby so I have never tested. Maybe I should lol. Pretty mare btw


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

if you've had her since a baby--her eyes would have went from ice blue, to greenish to amber. My gold champagne had more reddish amber eyes as an adult. 

I don't see her as being a champagne.

I have seen gold colored eyes on bays and even a few on blacks...they really stand out. In Puerto Rican Paso Finos, it is very common..they call them Tiger Eyes. 
File:Cute-pasofino-mare-with-gold-eyes.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

File:Blood-bay-paso-fino-horse.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

oh..and apparently... The Horse | Researcher Receives Grant to Study 'Tiger Eye' in Paso Finos Someone has received a grant to study the tiger eyes in the Paso Finos..

I HAVE seen them on other horses...just these were the first that popped into mind and the easiest to hunt down as it seems like it's very common in this breed. I've seen them on arabians and thoroughbreds and morgans as well...and some grade horses.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

As far I I can remember her eyes were always gold. Though I didn't see her till she was 6 months old. 


BlackCricket said:


> if you've had her since a baby--her eyes would have went from ice blue, to greenish to amber. My gold champagne had more reddish amber eyes as an adult.
> 
> I don't see her as being a champagne.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I LOVE THEM! She is so pretty!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

My gold champagne geldings eyes didn't start turning greenish (they were a pale marine aqua color at this point at first) until he was about 8 months old. They werent amber until he was a yearling.

I'm guessing it's just normal pale eyes on her to be honest. Cremes often tend to have paler eyes as well...and then there are the Tiger Eyes some breeds have...but it can pop up anywhere.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Joy is very pretty


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a pretty girl!!! Love those eyes. 

I learned about dilutes from my German Shepherd! She had 9 pups..one died at birth. 3 slate gray puppies (one died at birth) 3 white pups, 1 black, 2 black and tans. The grey pups had the same marks as the black and tan but they had ice blue ices. As adults, the grey pups looked like regular saddle back GS but their noses were dark grey, not black and their eyes were a funny golden green color! Wicked looking eyes!


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

QOS said:


> What a pretty girl!!! Love those eyes.
> 
> I learned about dilutes from my German Shepherd! She had 9 pups..one died at birth. 3 slate gray puppies (one died at birth) 3 white pups, 1 black, 2 black and tans. The grey pups had the same marks as the black and tan but they had ice blue ices. As adults, the grey pups looked like regular saddle back GS but their noses were dark grey, not black and their eyes were a funny golden green color! Wicked looking eyes!


I LOVE German Shepherd's! Our's is a 105 lb. black one.. Those sound like cool eyes too!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I grew up with German shepherds that are great dogs. Well as far as joys eyes go she still just out gorgeous girl that we love. Her just being a pally with gold eyes works just fine for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Joy could be a pearl!! Another user on this forum just posted a link to this article:

http://www.sbrformulaone.com/documents/PreciousPearls.pdf

Its a relatively newly discovered dilution gene that mimics palominos. Its very possible that Joy's momma was a pearl as well. It explains the golden eyes and the purplish muzzle. I had never heard of it until I read the article, I remembered seeing your post about Joy. 

If you read it and it describes Joy, you must get in contact with the registry mentioned in the article!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha...glad to see my posted article will help someone else out! While Joy might not actively show pearl, she could carry it


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I checked her pedigree against the list of known pearl carriers. I didn't find a straight up connection.

Anyway, the test is only $25 bucks. Just because she doesn't match up with anyone on that list doesn't mean that it isn't there...

I wish I had a printer...I'd print out all the pedigrees and find all the connections I could because I find this gene awesome!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow she's a stunning girl =) I suggest you do get her tested it would be really interesting to find out. If you do get her tested please keep us updated.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a paint mare at our barn with the same coloring,her names Sunny. She has the same colored eyes that even have some orange mixed in them.


----------



## Soulofhorse (Jan 7, 2012)

I ´ve never seen anything like this - the color is stunning  And thanks for the note about paso finos - to me as a student in a branch of horse breeding it´s an interesting information. In most "European" breeds you wouldn´t find a horse with eyes like theese.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

you guys have got me really interested in her genetics since there is so much debate about it i think I'm definitely going to get her tested now. I will update after she is tested.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

after reading the article definitely want to get her tested I'm sure APHA would be very interested if she was. We would need to look into Joy's momma background.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing to become unbaffled :wink:


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't wait to hear the results!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this kind of makes me curious if my girl could possibly be pearl, she has lighter eyes then the rest of the horses, but not necessarily gold like yours.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> this kind of makes me curious if my girl could possibly be pearl, she has lighter eyes then the rest of the horses, but not necessarily gold like yours.


your horse is very interesting colored maybe a type of champagne or could be pearl.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, I'm struck by how wolfish those eyes are. I love it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah peppy i noticed she seems to be greying possibly. but its really hard to tell. and i know she is a golden creamy color, so something is diluting it. could be pearl or maybe not. will be hard to SEE with her color, but i plan on getting her tested when i have some spare money laying around.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I know that a chamapagne horse with a sorral under coat looks almost exactly like a palamino. You can also combine the creme gene with the chanpagne - which is what I would suggest is going on here. Sorral base with both creme and champage.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

her skin is dark....a champagne or a pearl would have pink/pale skin. Not this dark.

a single creme can cause eyes to be pale amber in color. I'm standing by just a normal palomino with paler than usual eyes.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

BlackCricket said:


> her skin is dark....a champagne or a pearl would have pink/pale skin. Not this dark.
> 
> a single creme can cause eyes to be pale amber in color. I'm standing by just a normal palomino with paler than usual eyes.


So I went back and took a good close look at the pics of the two champagnes I have owned, and yup, pale pale skin color. So I am going to retract my vote for champagne. 

You now have my vote for palomino with light eyes. 

You can really see the pale skin on the yearlings muzzle.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to have a gold champagne TWH...hehe. Staring at him every day makes one aware of things like that, that would pop out in a closeup picture of an eye  Pearls also have link skin as well...so.... and she can't carry pearl. She would look like a faux double creme dilute if she had creme and pearl both...and she obviously has creme!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I talked with a lady from the champagne association about peal because after doing research I am very certain she isn't champagne. I sent her pic's of Joy and she said that she thinks that she is palomino with an extra modifier gene which contributes to her purple skin and gold eyes. She said because she has this gene her colts will likely have lighter that normal eyes and skin and coat. Probably why I'm not sure exactly what color Jet is lol. So I thought that was interesting and informative, I really appreciate her taking the time to email me. She said just to be sure I can test her for cream which would eliminate champagne and perl immediately.


----------

